# snapped the bolt in half on my fuel bowl...



## andrewjs18

not a great thing to do when you're continually getting pounded with snow..

anyway, I was having an issue where when I would turn off the choke after starting the snowblower, it would die. 

reading around the internet, it seemed like the fuel jet may of been clogged.

I went ahead and attempted to take the fuel bowl off and ended up snapping the bolt in half, with the other part still stuck inside the carburetor I suppose?!

here's a few photos:



















unfortunately I forgot to write down my exact model of snowblower I have so that information will have to wait until I get home from work tonight.

I'm pretty sure the engine is a 5HP tecumseh engine.


----------



## Mr Fixit

More important. Try to get any numbers you see written on your carburetor. That would seal the deal about getting the correct part. Parts people love you for that ###.


----------



## andrewjs18

Mr Fixit said:


> More important. Try to get any numbers you see written on your carburetor. That would seal the deal about getting the correct part. Parts people love you for that ###.


I know the carburetor was replaced once by the previous owner.

I should be able to access the carb by simply removing the cover where the choke lever is, correct?


----------



## HJames

Do you think you can get the other half out or are you looking to replace the whole carb?


----------



## andrewjs18

HJames said:


> Do you think you can get the other half out or are you looking to replace the whole carb?


I'm not sure. After breaking the bolt, I had to let it be and walk away. I may see if this local guy I bought a lawn mower from last year has some time to check it out and repair it.

I know it was leaking gas so I need to clean that up after work.


----------



## Shryp

Wow, that sucks. That looks new too. I was imagining an very old and corroded carb. Are you sure you were turning it the right way and didn't accidentally tighten it? Perhaps the previous owner over tightened it?

This is the first time I have seen this issue. If you can't get the other half out you are going to need a new carb. Your other option would be to replace the engine with one of those 6.5 HP clone engines. They run about $100. Problem is most 5 HP Tecumseh's were dual shaft and not single shaft.


----------



## motorhead64

What you need is an "easy out." It looks like a drill bit but it is threaded in reverse and has a square head on the end allowing you to grab hold of it with an adjustable wrench or locking pliers. You can find one at your local hardware store or big box lumber/tool outlet. Bring the broken piece with you so you can find the appropriate sized easy out. You will thread it into the remaining brass jet, and it will bite into it. Then slowly turn it CCW and it will pull out the remaining piece. MH


----------



## andrewjs18

hi folks,

sorry it's been a while since I've been back.

regarding my debacle in which sparked this thread creation, I had a local shop fix the snow blower..the guy ended up replacing the carb.

all that said, I'm still having the same problem though: if I switch the choke to the 'off' position, the motor will die off until I put the choke back on. the snow blower itself hasn't been used, I don't think, since it was fixed - no snow yet! I did have it running a few times to see if it would run after the choke was turned off, but it doesn't.

what else can I check out?


----------



## micah68kj

It almost *has* to be a carb/governor problem. If you need to have the choke on to keep it running that indicates a lean fuel condition. Are you double sure it's adjusted properly, the carb?
Doneyboy73 has a youtube video on how to adjust a tecumseh carburetor. I'd post the link but I can't seem to do it on this little android tablet.


----------



## andrewjs18

micah68kj said:


> It almost *has* to be a carb/governor problem. If you need to have the choke on to keep it running that indicates a lean fuel condition. Are you double sure it's adjusted properly, the carb?
> Doneyboy73 has a youtube video on how to adjust a tecumseh carburetor. I'd post the link but I can't seem to do it on this little android tablet.


I haven't messed with anything, so I'm not sure if the carb is adjusted properly or not.

The shop who replaced the carb said they also tuned it up...I find that hard to believe if it shuts off once the choke is switched off.


----------



## Big Ed

I would bring it back to them, didn't you try right after they fixed it?
Or did you try and leave the gas in it till now?

It would be hard to think that they fixed it and didn't test run it?


----------



## RoyP

andrewjs18 said:


> I haven't messed with anything, so I'm not sure if the carb is adjusted properly or not.
> 
> The shop who replaced the carb said they also tuned it up...I find that hard to believe if it shuts off once the choke is switched off.



Tell the shop that replaced the carb......he needs to adjust it


----------



## andrewjs18

Big Ed said:


> I would bring it back to them, didn't you try right after they fixed it?
> Or did you try and leave the gas in it till now?
> 
> It would be hard to think that they fixed it and didn't test run it?


I did test it a few times, but I had forgot about the issue until I was moving around my winter supplies in the garage recently. I believe the work is warrantied for a year...and that year isn't up yet, I don't believe.



RoyP said:


> Tell the shop that replaced the carb......he needs to adjust it


I'll be giving the shop a call in the morning or on Wednesday.


----------

